# Hi from ALASKA. Meet My Babies: Prince, Harvey & Sabrina :)



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi All.

I'm new here, and a new mom to 3 Ratties named Princeton, Harvard and Sabrina.
All are white, as it is illegal here to own any rattie other than Albino.
I managed to convince a rep at a store to sell me Harvey, which was going into a Freezer, because he has a TINY bit of color on his bum.

(The hands in the photos belong mostly to my 4 and 1/2 year old son)

Here are a few pic's of Prince:




























This is Harvey... You can see a TINY bit of Cream on his bum if you look hard at the first photo. 





























And Sabrina...


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello i remember u saying about the silly rules for alaska ratties , ur rats are cute!
Jess x


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Albino rats are PEW coloured no ?

Youres look like they have green eyes ! wowza


They are very cute especially prince


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I think the eyes are that color in these photos because of a red eye reduction feature with the camera

cute babies... good luck with them

As for the cream bum... that may fade as he matures


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Cute, the cream bum might fade unless hes a himi. WEIRD alaska rules. lol


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Why?? To blend in? LOL


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Hi from ALASKA. Meet My Babies: Prince, Harvey & Sabrin*

The eyes do look green! Crazy! You've got some major cutie-pa-tooties on your hands there!!!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Does Alaska not have the same rules as the rest of the country, ie, humane euthanasia? I'm surprised it's legal for the pet shop to simply "put the rats in the freezer". 

They're cuties. Congrats. Glad you saved the little cream-bum. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Hi from ALASKA. Meet My Babies: Prince, Harvey & Sabrin*



Shadowboxer said:


> The eyes do look green!


I promise you & everyone else these guys have red/pink eyes just like other white rats (PEW or Albino) It is genetically impossible for rats to have any other color besides red, pink or black & since Alaska bans colored rats it would be impossible for these to be black eyed whites since you can't bred for 100% black eyed white. 

I assure you it is a red eye reduction feature with the camera that has removed the red coloration thinking it was a flash back reflection of the eye.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

It would be awesome if they were green.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, I'm surprised to find that I'm totally used to rats having green eyes after seeing the pics.
Even though they really don't. xD

Gorgeous babies, btw! Kudos to you for saving the "different" one.
Alaska really needs to have a hard think about why only albino rats are allowed. That's a really random rule. 8O

If rats are allowed as pets, why not have any color?

Also, if Princeton and Harvard are males, that means Sabrina will be all by herself! :[


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Hi from ALASKA. Meet My Babies: Prince, Harvey & Sabrin*

Hi again. 
Sabrina is currently kept separate in a tank of her own.
A girlfriend of mine recently lost one of her 2 female rats (at a bit over 3 years of age), and she wanted to try to introduce Sabrina to her Charlotte. So, she might end up at my friends house. BUT, if not, I have an appointment to get her spayed next month.

AND, Yes, their Eyes are red. LoL Not Green. It was the Red-Eye reduction that made them weird.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Disappointed* Wouldn't it be cool, though, to have a green eyed rat??


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Hi from ALASKA. Meet My Babies: Prince, Harvey & Sabrin*

Aaaaah, yes, it would be cool if they had green eyes.
I personally prefer brown. Light-Brown. )

When I first got them, the red eyes freaked me out, but I am getting used to them now.


----------

